# Excavator operator



## cjr101 (May 14, 2014)

Hi i am just curious about heavy equipment jobs in new zealand, 
I am a 31 yr old operator from australia who would like to live and work in newzaland for a change of scenery.
Are NZ companies willing to hire australians?
I have been searching online and see there is alot of work around christchurch at the moment..


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

I should think so yes.
There is a skill shortage in all manner of trades - especially where Christchurch is concerned.

One benefit that comes with employing you (assuming you are an AUS citizen) is that on entering NZ with your AUS passport you will immediately be granted an NZ Resident Visa and as such be able to live, work and study here permanently without having to go through any immigration process.
You'll just need to make sure that any potential employer is aware that you can effectively start almost immediately and there should be no issues with Immigration visa's assuming you are a good upstanding citizen with no criminal record etc.


----------



## cjr101 (May 14, 2014)

Wow, thanks for such an amazing and quick reply it answers a lot of questions for sure.
I'm defiantly going to look into it.


----------

